# Any Recommendations??? Please



## stunzeed (Jan 21, 2007)

I am gonna order some seeds from the good doctor and am looking to grow a strain that is the "sticky icky". You know that stuff that makes your fingers sticky after handling it. I am growing in soil. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 22, 2007)

If its your first grow, I HAVE to recommend Nirvanas Northern Lights Pure Indica. It had a decent yeild, tough plant, low light requirments compared to others. Short stature (less than 2 1/2' at harvest topped) and Fert friendly.
Plus Nirvanas seeds are cheap. You screw em up your not wasting a ton of $$$.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 22, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> If its your first grow, I HAVE to recommend Nirvanas Northern Lights Pure Indica. It had a decent yeild, tough plant, low light requirments compared to others. Short stature (less than 2 1/2' at harvest topped) and Fert friendly.
> Plus Nirvanas seeds are cheap. You screw em up your not wasting a ton of $$$.


Good advice IMO!!!!:afroweed:


----------



## Brouli (Jan 22, 2007)

thats the best advice man  unless just get a bag seed's and practice on them  and when you now what go's with what buy some seeds


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 22, 2007)

Not quite my first grow. I am more of an intermediate grower. Right now I have the chronic strain from serious seeds. Can you tell me anything about it that isnt already in the strain guide???? Thanks


----------

